# The Hungarian Parliament Building at Dawn/Budapest Hungary



## JRE313 (Oct 5, 2014)

Check it Out!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

Quite nice. The blue sky takes this image from good to really good.

Gary


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 5, 2014)

You're just having way too much fun!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 6, 2014)

nice


----------



## Leonidas Kontoulis (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the reflections. 
Nicely balanced shot


----------



## jkzo (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice I like the reflection


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

very nice
I've only been once but loved the city.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice shot, I would love to see this desaturated a bit and or maybe just lower the blue saturation…but thats just me and my 2 cents


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 12, 2014)

I love this! The colors work perfectly.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 12, 2014)

wow
Blue
and golden yellow, 
with a reflection

awesome photo.
Can you bring out a little more detail from the building (shadows) without affecting the colors?


----------

